# 1.8t stuck at 5psi



## planbmatt1 (Mar 26, 2013)

I dont know if Im in limp mode or what. Ive tried a mbc and the stock n75 valve. Neither can get boost above 5psi. I dont know if its the wastegate opening really quick, n75 broke, limp mode. The dealer said I could bring it in and for $90 they will get my identify all the problems as to why Im low on boost. Im about to do that because I want my boost levels back! I have apr stage 2 93 octane tune with a forge splitter.


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

before you pay a diagnostic fee I'd suggest that you post in your regional forum asking for assistance with anyone that has VAG-COM. $90 is way too much for 10 minutes of someone's time, IMO.

I usually charge a 6 pack for my VAG-COM services, for example :beer:


----------



## planbmatt1 (Mar 26, 2013)

I agree. But I think its even worse spending weeks of my time and not figuring it out. Would I post in Midwest for Springfield mo


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

is the CEL light on? you can go to an Advance auto parts store or probably any parts store and borrow their scan tool, write down the codes and look it up...its time to learn how to fix your car 

btw is your APR software fully loaded or it only has 1 tune? if it fully loaded, you can use that to clear any codes then see if you get more boost...


----------



## planbmatt1 (Mar 26, 2013)

No there is no cel on. I have my own scan tool didnt pull any codes. Also my apr is fully loaded with the tunes for stock 91 93 and race gas I think is the last one. Im going back to to to the stock tune and n75 valve untill I can achieve stock boost levels. If I unplug the actuator line from the n75 will it boost endlessly? Or will the 5psi spring on wastegate activate?


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

You'll get a nasty vacuum leak and the valve will stay closed. Don't simply unplug it. 

I'd go back to the oem valve and see if there's any change. That's easy enough to try. Make sure everything is tight / not leaking. 

Did the problem occur after you changed something? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## planbmatt1 (Mar 26, 2013)

No Ive had the problem the whole time since ive got it. I hooked up everything to the n75 and it only goes to 2.5-3 psi  i still have a forge splitter recirculating bov and running 93 oct apr tune going. I thought that If i just unhooked it then It would narrow it down.

If it goes over 5 psi then I know I have a bad n75

If it stays at 3psi then I know either wastegate turbo or ecu is messing soemthing up.


----------



## planbmatt1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Should I try the apr fault code erase?


----------



## planbmatt1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Well I got my car checked and apparently the turbo is leaking oil and seals are going. Picking up my new ko3 tomorrow. Would that cause low boost? Its 3psi with n75 and 5 with mbc


----------



## planbmatt1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Well I Took off the line to the actuator and same boost levels. Bad wastegate?


----------

